# August 15 will be the 73rd anniversary of VJ Day.



## Big Horn (Jul 31, 2018)

It will be a fitting day to think about the horrors of the most terrible war in the history of the world.  We should consider as well the current atmosphere of militarism in the world.  War is not glorious.  It's foul.  It kills many and reduces the quality of life for all.

The following videos tell a sad tale.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuPYzWnT1aA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbNz6Zhv8Bc


----------



## KingsX (Jul 31, 2018)

.

July 16, 1945

When Oppenheimer, father of the A-bomb,  witnessed the successful test of his weapon of mass destruction,  he mused:

_*Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds*_


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh  my,  How  time flies.  I think most of us were surprised that  Japan was  so involved.

And  Hitler  on the other side of the world.  Of course, we all knew that.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 31, 2018)

.

The irony is... the "victors" also lost WW2.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> The irony is... the "victors" also lost WW2.



Huh???


----------



## KingsX (Aug 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Huh???




One "victor", the USSR,  has been sent to the dust bin of history...
and it appears the rest of the allied nations are following suit.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 4, 2018)

.

WW2 = Ragnarök


----------

